# Console fonts and bootup logo

## brent_weaver

What do I need to do to get my kernel to put up the little Linux logo on the console as well as have a better fint at a console level? I enabled it in the kernel. I have a NVIDIA GForce2 card and 2.6.23 kernel.

Thanks!

----------

## aronparsons

You need to append a "vga=" line to your kernel in GRUB.  Try "vga=791" for a 1024x768 framebuffer or a "vga=0x31A" for a 1280x1024 framebuffer.  The whole list of valid values can be found with your kernel documentation.

----------

## d2_racing

And to have the little Linux Logo, you need to install Gensplash.

but, if you refer for the penguin, this option is in the boot logo feature inside the kernel, and each penguin represent the number of CORE or CPU that your computer has.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> And to have the little Linux Logo, you need to install Gensplash.
> 
> but, if you refer for the penguin, this option is in the boot logo feature inside the kernel, and each penguin represent the number of CORE or CPU that your computer has.

 

Sorry for bumping, but I also have it built in the kernel, though I don't know with what to trigger the little Tux logo ontop of the screen that is related to the cores...

Is it something in the boot loader?

----------

## Gef

You want 

```

───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── Bootup logo ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

  │ CONFIG_LOGO:                                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                                                          │  

  │ Enable and select frame buffer bootup logos.                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                                                          │  

  │ Symbol: LOGO [=y]                                                                                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: Bootup logo                                                                                                                      │  

  │   Defined at drivers/video/logo/Kconfig:5                                                                                                │  

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && (FB || SGI_NEWPORT_CONSOLE)                                                                                   │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                              │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                    │  

  │       -> Graphics support

```

and

```

Symbol: LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224 [=y]                                                                                                          │  

  │ Prompt: Standard 224-color Linux logo                                                                                                    │  

  │   Defined at drivers/video/logo/Kconfig:26                                                                                               │  

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && (FB || SGI_NEWPORT_CONSOLE) && LOGO                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                              │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                    │  

  │       -> Graphics support                                                                                                                │  

  │         -> Bootup logo (LOGO [=y])
```

----------

## dmpogo

 *aronparsons wrote:*   

> You need to append a "vga=" line to your kernel in GRUB.  Try "vga=791" for a 1024x768 framebuffer or a "vga=0x31A" for a 1280x1024 framebuffer.  The whole list of valid values can be found with your kernel documentation.

 

Actually, if you have widescreen,  the card may support non-standard all vesa frame buffer modes. For example on my thinkpad 

0x360,0x361,0x362 are 760x480,

0x363,0x364,0x365 are 960x600,

0x366,0x367,0x368 are 1280x800 and

0x369, 0x36a, and 0x36b are 1440x900 modes

"hwinfo --vbe" from hwinfo package will detect available framebuffer modes

----------

